# Wysong Cat Food?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't but my Himalayan is a puker too. I have been told that the fewer ingredients the better; **** Van Paten's Natural cat food is really good and my cats love it. Best of all, no more cleaning up cat vomit  I have tried a few different brands but find that many of the higher end brands are better for cats with digestive issues; however, once I find one that doesn't make her throw up, I try to stick with it because as you probably have found, switching foods upsets everything for a while all over again.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I switched to Wysong Epigen for the cats when we brought Remy home. We had two old cats when Remy came home in December (16 and 17 years old). They all like Epigen. We also fed the Wysong canned food.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Plr, I have a geriatric cat question for you; do your older cats sometimes howl for no apparent reason? Ours does a lot, but I regularly check her out carefully including teeth and gums, which by the way she loves, rolling over helpfully while purring so I can rub belly, back, then belly again, lol. She doesn't have any tender spots, is glossy and healthy looking, loves to eat and is clean; the vet thinks she's just a bit senile. The howling thing is kind of unnerving though.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately we lost both of our geriatric cats a couple of months ago - about two weeks apart. 

We've had a lot of cats that would howl when they were looking for you and you weren't in sight. Usually if I'd call out, they would either come and find me or stop howling. Our old girl seemed to call for us more as she got older and was less active.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! She's 19 years old and I know she won't live forever, and it's not about me but darn it, I love that old cat and I want to keep her going as long as she's comfortable.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Indiana, that is very common in cats. It is more or less senility. If it gets too bad they can actually give her pills that can help. I have one cat, Lilly, she has done this her whole life. She also drags socks through the house while howling and makes piles of socks then lies on them. She also pulls out all her hair on the insides of her back legs and lower abdomen. It looks like someone took a 30 blade and did a really good sanitary shave. Two vets have checked her out, and say she is just crazy. Needs prozac. She seems happy so we have chosen to let her be.


----------

